# Massey Ferguson 35 diesel 4 cylinder



## Jackthelad (Nov 5, 2018)

A pic of my massey ferg' 35. Undercoating with Tractol 816


----------



## Jackthelad (Nov 5, 2018)

A bit of bodywork needs doing here


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Nice looking tractor! A great piece to start a restoration on, for sure.


----------



## Jackthelad (Nov 5, 2018)

Hi I'm replacing the radiator & hoses and decided to check the thermostat and found that there isn't one in the housing. Is it likely that it was removed at sometime due to overheating? I.e. old cast iron engine block rusting. If that is the case should I leave it as it is or put one in & risk overheating?







Is this a common thing in old tractors? Any advice most welcome. Many thanks


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

you need a restriction of some sorts, otherwise the water flows to fast and doesn't transfer the heat properly, I would use a thermostat seeing you have a diesel engine there.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I especially reflect Fred's response. When the weather gets cooler, the operating temperature will not come up to snuff, which could mean, if it's cold enough out, the engine would never fully warm up.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Additionally, I'd try to get some of that rust out of there using some sort of product. I bet your radiator is shucked full of debris! Might look to see if it needs rodded and flushed. By the way, welcome to the forum! Nice looking tractor!


----------



## Jackthelad (Nov 5, 2018)

Fred M, Hoodoo Valley - thanks guys. Some good points I hadn't thought about. ☺


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Hoodoo Valley said:


> I especially reflect Fred's response. When the weather gets cooler, the operating temperature will not come up to snuff, which could mean, if it's cold enough out, the engine would never fully warm up.


I didn't even think of the colder climes you have in the States and Canada jackthelad and Hoodoo, so that makes it even more reason to fit a thermostat.

And sorry for being slack, that is a neat piece of machinery you have there, and will polish up nicely.


----------

